# Hungry, Hungry Hormones ? Part I



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

An overview of Leptin and related hormones. Is It Really That Simple? I wish someone would hand me a shiny US nickel every time I heard some personal trainer or some gym guru respond to an exercise or nutrition related question with “Well, it’s simple really…” Why am I always doing 3 sets of 10 [...]

*Read More...*


----------

